# Disbudding ?



## rkalgren

When is it to late to disbud? We were holding a boy for someone who wanted horns and now it is going to somone who prefers no horns. The buds are about 3/4 of an inch long, from the skull.


----------



## RunAround

Do you have pictures? 

Just an FYI for next time. If people want horns make them pay in full before pick up. Thats what I do. :wink:


----------



## Thanatos

I think we gotta leave em Bob. They are proportionally as big as a Boers would be and he is about 1 month old. from what I just tracked down they are officially "Horns" now and have the sinus cavity attached. It shouldn't be an issue tho as long as they grow like they should. :shrug: If he wont hurt the girls NBD.


----------



## rkalgren

Most of our goats have horns and they have not been an issue. I like that we can grab them if we need to.


----------



## rkalgren

I also think you guys would use any excuse to get new pictures. :wink:


----------



## Thanatos

:angel2: Who us :angel2: why ever would you think such a thing :greengrin:


----------



## rkalgren

Ummm, ohhhh, I don't know. Maybe because I wasn't born yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## RowdyKidz

If they are too big, certain Vets will disbud.


----------



## Amy Goatress

We don't allow horns here though since we have a lot of children that come to visit us, we usually have ours disbudded at 2-3 weeks old since that's when our vet does them now.


----------



## Candy

Bob, I got out the Dremel tool and started to grind away at the tops. I've done that and the horns don't grow nearly as long. Just a thought!
Candy :sun:


----------

